# Some News about KG420......Krystal



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*It's Her Birthday!!!!!! 
Happy Birthday Krystal!*


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

:woof: :woof: HAPPY BIRTHDAY KRYSTAL!!!! :woof: :woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey hey Krystal have a super duper birthday girl!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Krystal!!!! Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KRYSTAL!!!!
I'll drink one in your honor after work. (ok, maybe 4 ior 5)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLY, Hope those boys are spoiling you today *


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Krystal! Hope you have the best day ever. Love you girl.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday fellow Gemini!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Krystal
Wishing you a happy Birthday.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

What the heck, might as well say it twice. Happy birthday Krystal!!!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

happy birthday krystal


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Miss thang has been out being spoiled and shopping all day!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Happy BDay!! WOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

:cheers:Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the wonderful birthday wishes  I totally had the best day  we went shopping for hours then we went up to his parents for BBQ and to hit the pool  I got a bunch of awesome stuff and a huge ice cream cake :woof: I had so much fun dragging Ruan all around doing girly stuff  he's the best .


----------

